# system odporny na wyjecie wtyczki

## kuku

witam

szukam pomyslu jak zrobic system odporny na wylanczanie przez wyjecie wtyczki zasilajacej. mysle nad tym zeby partycje root miec readonly, /var mountowac przez unionfs (ramdysk) tylko jak z katalogiem domowym. w systemie bedzie jedna aplikacja ktora po kazdym polaczeniu do sieci powinna sciagac swoje dane,jednak system nie zawsze bedzie mial dostep do sieci wiec powinna te dane gdzies zapisywac. Jak powinna to robic?

czy jakis system plikow typu jaffs albo yaffs2 wytrzymie codzienne kilkukrotne wyjecie wtyczki? 

moze macie jakis pomysl?

----------

## gexcite

Chyba nie za bardzo to będzie chciało działać z root jako read-only. Ja bym proponował coś na bazie LiveCD

----------

## kuku

z tym jakos sobie poradze(symlinki,unionfs) tylko jak sie zabrac za system plikow odporny na twarde resetowanie?

----------

## Aktyn

 *kuku wrote:*   

> szukam pomyslu jak zrobic system odporny na wylanczanie przez wyjecie wtyczki zasilajacej. mysle nad tym zeby partycje root miec readonly, /var mountowac przez unionfs (ramdysk) tylko jak z katalogiem domowym.

 

Jeśli nie przeszkadza ci utrata danych na /var to może olać ten cały unionfs ?

Od czasu systemu plików ext3, w mniejszym bądź większym stopniu wszystkie są dość odporne na resety. Choć tryb tylko do odczytu jest jakby bardziej komfortowy  :Wink: 

Martwić się rzeczywiście trzeba głównie o pliki zapisywane. W 100% to raczej nie ma żadnej gwarancji, ale w większości przypadków jest to wystarczające. Inaczej pozostają ci zasilacze awaryjne, kopie danych, drugi komputer i co ci przyjdzie jeszcze do głowy  :Smile: 

 *kuku wrote:*   

>  tylko jak sie zabrac za system plikow odporny na twarde resetowanie

 

A chcesz sam pisać taki system plików  :Wink: 

----------

## gexcite

Zamontowanie z opcją sync z pewnością znacząco zminimalizuje możliwość utraty danych, z drugiej strony z całą pewnością wpłynie niekorzystnie na wydajność tak zamontowanego systemu plików. W przypadku, gdy dane będą zapisywane zaledwie co jakiś tam czas, to jest to chyba najrozsądniejsza opcja pogodzenia bezpieczeństwa z wydajnością. Oczywiście okresowy backup to raczej konieczność.

----------

## joi_

Jezeli te dane nie maja zadnego znaczenia i dysk ma sluzyc tylko jako cache, to mozesz w skrypcie startowym formatowac partycje gdy nie uda sie zamontowac systemu plikow + umozliwic wymuszenie formatowania przez np przytrzymanie jakiegos klawisza podczas bootowania...

----------

## lazy_bum

[OT] Zżera mnie ciekawość cóż to za system, który kilka razy dziennie ma przeżywać wyjęcie wtyczki? Nie wiem czy szybciej niż fs, przy takiej zabawie, nie poleci sam hardware… [/OT]

----------

## kuku

Ma to byc system do pojazdu szynowego gdzie wylanczanie calej maszyna nastepuje przez odciecie zasilania.

A komputerek jest po to dy wyswietlac dane dla pasazerow. tyle wiem - podobno winda w tym zastosowaniu sie nie sprawdzila i dostalem zlecenie na wymyslenie czegos innego.

Jesli o mnie chodzi to zastosowalbym laptopa gdzie jest podtrzymanie bateryjne a cena jest identyczna do hardware jakiego uzywaja - ale nie ja decyduje o sprzecie.

dzieki za odpowiedzi.

----------

## gexcite

A dodanie UPS'a nie rozwiąże problemu?

----------

## soban_

[OT] *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> [OT] Zżera mnie ciekawość cóż to za system, który kilka razy dziennie ma przeżywać wyjęcie wtyczki?[/OT]

  Jakies 3 lata temu, znajomy mial taka sytulacje w autobusie http://www.soban.pl/boot.png (to jest akurat wroclaw) - pare razy w metrze widzialem tez windowsa xp, zdarzaja sie Wam podobne sytulacje? (: [/OT]

Wracajac do tematu, mozna poznac firme - ktora chce takowe rozwiazanie? Swoja droga, ten kumpel od screena, mial podobne rozwiazanie przy robieniu boxa do wysyalnia SMSow jako router do duzych korporacji - skonczylo sie na tym, ze serwer z najwazniejszymi danymi jest zdalnie w innym miejscu. Wiec ciekawi mnie jakie Ty znajdziesz rozwiazanie...

----------

## lazy_bum

Czyli wszystko prócz tych ściąganych danych może być readonly? Zależnie od sprzętu (pamięci i ilości tych danych) najlepiej by było zrobić całość readonly + to co musi być rw np. w tmpfs. Tyle, że przy restarcie te dane wyparują, więc ew. do tego, cyklicznie, jakiś zrzut na dysk (najlepiej bez usuwania poprzedniej wersji, w razie zaniku napięcia).

----------

## soban_

W tej sytulacji i tak mozna utracic dane - wystarczy ze akurat podczas zapisu system zostanie odciety od pradu. Bez UPSa moim zdaniem sie nie obejdzie - bo system musi miec chociaz pare sekund na zapisanie danych przed wylaczeniem. No chyba ze, te dane nie sa az tak wazne i mozna sobie pozwolic na ich utrate... i przywrocic ich stan z przed paru sekund (na co nie zawsze mozna sobie pozwolic).

----------

## matidz

rozumiem ze problemem jest tylko $HOME

a co bys powiedzial na to, żeby zrobic 2 partycje $HOME dzialajace na zasadzie:

boot:

  jesli ktoras home jest uszkodzona to sformatuj ja, po formacie kopiuj dane z tej 2

podczas dzialania:

sciaganie "paczki" na ramfs(np /tmp), po sciagnieciu kopiuj na home1 jesli udalo sie skopiowac to  przelacz home1 w ro skopiuj dane z home1 na home2 

dzieki temu jesli w trakcie sciagnia paczki odlaczysz zasilanie to nic home sie nie stanie - sa ro, jesli odlaczysz zasilanie w momencie kopiowania z ramu do home1 to zawsze masz poprzednia wersje home (na home2)

reszta systemu jak livecd

EDIT: a w sumie nie musza byc nawet ro

----------

